# FoodSaver vs Seal-a-Meal



## sbishop (May 9, 2011)

Wife bought me a Seal-A-Meal for my birthday, as i happy that i got a vacuum sealer. Tried it yesterday, things looked promising except what i sealed yesterday has air in the bags today. Going to return it tomorrow.

But the good news is I saw that cabelas has FoodSaver V2244 on sale for 49.99$? is that a good deal? the cheapest Foodsaver i see here locally is $139.

Any recommendations on where to get the bags/rolls?

Thanks

Sbishop


----------



## fpnmf (May 9, 2011)

I got a save a seal..A little practice and it works fine.

Bags at walmart.

  Craig


----------

